
I see pixies (and the future of social networks) - drm237
http://elapsedtime.blogspot.com/2008/03/i-see-pixies-and-future-of-social.html
======
webframp
cool idea, i sure don't want to wear cheap plastic jewelry just to connect
with my real/virtual friends

